# Water and Sand



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2012)

Always interested when they find some warbird buried in sand or lying on the bottom collecting seaweed. I'm sure you've seen some of these pics before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Dec 11, 2012)

Great pics Chris


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2012)

Good stuff Chris. Is that last one 'Lady be Good'?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes it is along with "Glacier Girl".


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2012)

Good shots Chris!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2012)

Excellent idea for a thread, and a great start to!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 11, 2012)

Great post Chris. Some old, some new (to me at least).


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 11, 2012)

those are sweet pics!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice shots Njaco!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome pics Chris!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2012)

What about that one where they are digging out an Iraqi Mig-25/31 after the second Gulf War?


----------



## Rogi (Dec 15, 2012)

That Dessert P-40 always makes me sad, what a waste  was in such decent condition too.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 18, 2012)

great pics....love the buffalo pic


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 18, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2013)

Some more of the Do 17.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't know they found a Do-17. COOOOOL!!! Thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)

Didn't know about that either, good stuff Chris.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2013)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2013)

You didn't know about the Do17 ?!!
There's a thread about it here on the forum, giving details of it's discovery, and it's loss and ditching during the BoB.
The RAF Museum are planning to recover it, the operation was scheduled to commence last may, if tides and weather permitted, which I believe they didn't.
Once it is recovered, it will be enclosed in a saline bath, and transported to the second RAF Museum location at RAF Cosford, where a tent already awaits it. Here it will be gradually changed from saline spray to fresh water spray, before being dried and restored.
It is intended to display the restored aircraft in the entrance lobby at the RAF Museum Cosford and, as far a I know, the plan now is to commence operations this spring, elements permitting. 
I'm monitoring the Museums news pages, and I'm also on their mailing list for up-dates, so when I receive further up-dates I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2013)

THANKS TERRY!! Cool stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2013)

and some more.....

.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2013)

Great stuff Chris.
Latest on the Do17 - it's due to be lifted from Goodwin Sands this spring, using a bespoke lifting frame, and the operation is expected to take up to four weeks. I'll keep the forum posted as I receive more news.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 6, 2013)

Good stuff Terry. Hear the same over at TOCH and looking forward to this.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2013)

I forgot all about this thread...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/waiting-found-12093.html


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it is worthwhile to recover these airframes if it is safe and cost-effective to do so


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2013)

Certainly is with the Dornier - it's the only one in the world, and from the BoB. Even if it breaks when lifted (and hopefully not!), a substantial, extremely rare piece of history will be rescued and restored.
BTW, the RAF Museum has an appeal going, backed and personally started by Sir Richard Branson putting his hand in his pocket, to raise the _remaining_ £250,000 needed to complete the project. That's not the recovery, but the amount needed to complete funding for the restoration. Details can be found on the either of the RAF Museum web-sites, if you feel like donating a few pennies.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2013)

some more....

.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2013)

Sure are.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 8, 2013)

And just for fans of the esoteric, here are some pics of the Blackburn Skua that was recovered near Trondheim in 2008:


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 8, 2013)

What is that in the third picture from the top Njaco?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like a Hellcat.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2013)

herman1rg said:


> What is that in the third picture from the top Njaco?



Which post?


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 9, 2013)

Njaco said:


> some more....
> 
> .
> View attachment 224001
> ...


This one


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

It was from a website that I'm trying to locate. In the meanwhile.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2013)

and.....

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this thread.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 11, 2013)

> What is that in the third picture from the top Njaco?



Hover over the image with your mouse and Voila! Cessna T-50.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Good stuff. The first pic in post#38 looks like the Flug Werke 190 which ditched just off the beach in the south of France, either last year, or the year before.
The others are fascinating, especially the relatively good condition of the real FW190, and the Dauntless.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

#5 in Post 38, is that a Ju-52?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep, I'm guessing it's in the Med, or Adriatic.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)

Its does say "water and *Sand*"!!!

.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)

Poor Stoof...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

I wonder what the story is behind that Shackleton, and is that an Albert Ross in the last two photos?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 13, 2013)

Terry, the Shack is a South African one and I think it was an attempt to return the aircraft to the UK for airshow displays after the Safas had retired them, but it suffered engine failure and was abandoned in the desert. Just looking on the net, I found this:

"Shackleton 1716 was re-furbished to flying condition for the SAAF Museum, but had the unfortunate experience to crash land in the Sahara desert near the border with Mauritania on 13 July 1994 whilst on a flight to Great Britain to take part in a number of air shows. It suffered a number of engine failures and was forced to land in the dark, without any loss of life to the 19 crew on board. Another Shackleton 1722 has been re-conditioned to flying status and flies as part of the SAAF Historical Flight in Cape Town."

Here: The South African Air Force

Yep, that's an Albatross...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Poor Stoof...



The one on the beach? I think that's an Albatross, if I don't miss my guess.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Grant, I vaguely remember a SA Shack being lost back then. Darned shame, as the sound of those contra props on four Griffons is unique. I've always thought the 'Albert Ross' would make a good 'touring holiday' aircraft - bit thirsty maybe, but could have some fun cruising around the Med or somewhere exotic !


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe I should have added "jungle"?.......

.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh man these pictures are great! I that a Blenheim?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Great shots! Imagine going for a wander in the woods, and suddenly coming across something like a FW190 !
Jim, if you mean the fourth shot, it doesn't look like a Blenheim just going off the nacelle and wing form - might be that B-25 from another angle, or perhaps a Japanese aircraft?
I'm wondering if the B-17 in the first shot is one which crashed into the hills near me, after the crew bailed out down near the Norfolk coast. The terrain looks very similar, and the one I'm thinking of was once in large 'chunks' like that,back in the late 1960s, before erosion and recovery left only small fragments.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2013)

I've missed this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2014)

More excellent material! Thank you Chris.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2014)

Great stuff Chris.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 8, 2014)

Brilliant thread Chris with some great photographs. Isn't also great to know that many of these aircraft wrecks have been or will be retrieved and restored in time. The fact that in these times of world hardship, there is not only the enthusiasm, drive and shear determination a few diehard but also the money is being found in personal wealth, donations or charities to bring many of these machines back to life.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2014)

We can only hope......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent.....!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2014)

Just found this thread. Good pic's Chris (and anyone else). Some of those aircraft are beyond salvage, but I wonder about the others....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2014)

I know. Some look at least retrievable.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2014)

Would it not be awesome to stumble across something like this. I've dreamed of finding a He-177 somewhere in Russia.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nearly 8000 aircraft flew from the U.S. to Russia, some force landing on frozen lakes and then sinking in the Spring thaw. I always wondered if there was a designated route that was followed and if the "landing" sites are very well documented.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep, there must be quite a number lying around there (like the Hampden below, from Russia), and I would think also in the North African deserts, like the P-40 found recently.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2014)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice one Terry.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 12, 2014)

I have been fascinated!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2014)

now this one really intrigues me....how the hell did someone ditch like this....and it doesnt look like it was pushed off of a cliff above. only thing i can think of is the land was cleared when the plane was flying and it was pushed off of the end of a runway which has since grown over....or its photoshopped


----------



## N4521U (Jan 14, 2014)

And this one......................
Is This unofficial GB...............


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow! Thats a great idea!!! A GB on recoverable wrecks. Just pick one in this thread!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 15, 2014)

bobbysocks said:


> now this one really intrigues me....how the hell did someone ditch like this....and it doesnt look like it was pushed off of a cliff above. only thing i can think of is the land was cleared when the plane was flying and it was pushed off of the end of a runway which has since grown over....or its photoshopped



That might have been a hint for this museum


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2014)

Cool! Wasn't that one a float plane that sank while trying to hide there?


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 15, 2014)

now THAT makes a lot of sense, CV!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2014)

I think that last one might be a painting of something. Great post either way!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)

Those are great shots!


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

P-38


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Corsair


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

FW 190


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

B-17


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

C-47


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 28, 2014)

Cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Dec 29, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think that last one might be a painting of something. Great post either way!



Great spotting Jim - you're right!

Great pics guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## stug3 (Dec 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Curtiss F9C Sparrowhawk(s?) lost in the wreck of the airship USS Macon off Big Sur, California, 2/12/1935

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Dec 31, 2014)

Great photos! The colours in that F-9c are superbly intact!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2015)

Look at that shield on the He 111. Don't know if I have ever seen that one before. Any info on that?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

A4K said:


> Great photos! The colours in that F-9c are superbly intact!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Look at that shield on the He 111. Don't know if I have ever seen that one before. Any info on that?



Its the emblem for Stab./St.G. 3 in 1942. The Heinkel is probably a hack for the Geschwader.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you sir!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Graveyard in Florida


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh boy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Milosh (Jan 11, 2015)

Great photos Stug3 but how about some history to go along with the photos, please.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2015)

From what I read, the Florida graveyard is gone. All cleaned up.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2015)

The RAF Phantoms are possibly at Llanbedr, or maybe Leuchars. Those with a blue 'X' were used as airfield decoys, although the camouflaged one might be elsewhere, either dumped on a farm, on a firing range, or maybe at Leuchars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

great shots...the P40...is that the one that was not too long ago...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2015)

Yup


----------



## stug3 (Jan 18, 2015)

P-47 off Corsica


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2015)

Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (Jan 18, 2015)

Ju 87B Stuka wreck found in the Adriatic sea near Croatian coast last year...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice 'Sonia'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Still in the trees, Papua New Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2015)

Do you happen to know if through mentor pics were taken in the Falklands?


----------



## stug3 (Feb 8, 2015)

Saipan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 9, 2015)

Njaco said:


> ]
> View attachment 283409



What's that?


----------



## imalko (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks like Tupolev Tu-2 bomber with Chinese markings. (But I might be wrong.)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)

You are right Igor. Undoubtedlt it's a Chinese Tu-2.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Feb 11, 2015)

Fantastic photos guys!

I saw a beautiful diorama of that Sherman in Saipan (complete with 1:35 scale Clown fish!), didn't realise it was based on an actual 'wreck'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2015)

Have any idea where the Shermans are?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2015)

The Spitfire in the last pic in Post #134 is now flying, and based at Duxford.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2015)

What a restoration!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Have any idea where the Shermans are?



Cargo of SS Empire Heritage which was torpedoed on 8 September 1944 and sunk by U-482 off the coast of Donegal in Ireland 

Cargo of SS Empire Heritage which was torpedoed on 8 September 1944 and sunk by U-482 off the coast of Donegal in Ireland [915x1315] : ArtefactPorn

.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2015)

They look like toys...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2015)

Great photos guys! 
Chris, would you be able to post comments of types/ locations for your pics please? Would like to google some of them.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2015)

Evan,I left the original file names attached to the pics. Sometimes they have a lot of info or you can google the file name.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

Sweet Pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (Feb 15, 2015)

Echo the post above. Cool stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Antonov An-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

A bit worse for wear...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 26, 2015)

A photographer named Noel Kerns took these at Edwards AFB.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/nkerns/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------

